# 100% ENxP, help find the rest?



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

MNiS said:


> There is no equivalency. As a matter of pragmatism, ISTP and ISTJ can be either LSI or SLI. If you check out the type descriptions for SLI they sound very much like Kiersey's depiction of an SP -- namely the ISTP crafter or mechanic.


I don't want to write this yet again, so I'm quoting me:



Fried Eggz said:


> I would say that Socionics and MBTI are both inaccurate attempts to explain the same thing (Jung's theory) and thus they must equate. It's also completely unrealistic if they don't equate; you either have cognitive functions or you don't. You can't be a Te user in MBTI and not a Te user in Socionics. Evidence-wise (AFAIK) @arkigos uses MBTI to type people and @ephemereality uses Socionics to type people, and they typically come to the same conclusions. There's also been people who have discovered the Socionics intertype relations appearing in MBTI.


It is nonsensical to treat Socionics as a completely separate system to MBTI.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

ephemereality said:


> @_Raawx_
> 
> 
> SEI/ISFJ (girl) with ILE/ENTP (Houuin) duality
> ...


I think that seems all pretty damn accurate, except maybe naruto. I'm still not sure about Hououin. Or however you spell that frickin' name. 

Yay for alphaa.

And @Raawx... You are so Fi that you make me want to cry. I'm sorry. :bored: It's natural for me. I'm Fi PoLR, and this is one of the strongest Fi's in the history of Fi. If you were more Fi, I might strangle you. And if I could reach through the screen, I probably would.

Look on the bright side-- What you assumed was Ti was actually Fi. It means that you're doing the same thing, just with a different direction.

I would say either ENFP or INFP. But, you're no Beta (No Fe or Ti). Too 'nice' to be Gamma.

Definitely Delta.

Definitely not xSTJ, in my opinion... Just based on your text! :kitteh:


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Word Dispenser said:


> I think that seems all pretty damn accurate, except maybe naruto. I'm still not sure about Hououin. Or however you spell that frickin' name.
> 
> Yay for alphaa.


Believe me, Naruto is an ESE. A masculine one. There's a reason I quit watching the show and that reason was Naruto being so fucking Fe and let's all be friends forever and be together forever and ever because you are nakama and nakama is love and candy bars. Did you ever watch Naruto's interaction with Sasuke being his conflictor? 

As for Houuin, he has to be an ILE pretty much because no other type fits him. In fact, he's a pretty good example of Jungian Ne too in the whole thing of him always being pulled away to experience potentials.


----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

i thought Naruto was an ESFP!!! omg


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

ephemereality said:


> Believe me, Naruto is an ESE. A masculine one. There's a reason I quit watching the show and that reason was Naruto being so fucking Fe and let's all be friends forever and be together forever and ever because you are nakama and nakama is love and candy bars. Did you ever watch Naruto's interaction with Sasuke being his conflictor?
> 
> As for Houuin, he has to be an ILE pretty much because no other type fits him. In fact, he's a pretty good example of Jungian Ne too in the whole thing of him always being pulled away to experience potentials.


That whole show is about potentials, and seems pretty Ne. It's why my SO can't watch it. Not enough facts. Too outside the realm of realism, he says. :laughing: 

But, yeah. I could agree with ILE for Hououin. I'm only unsure. He seems to put on an interesting persona, which I can see being cognitively similar to myself. Only I'm a lot more bubbly and effusive than he-- This is merely behavioural though, not indicative of not sharing cognition.

But, Naruto always struck me as always coming from the selfy of Fi. I dunno. I didn't watch much.

And, as someone is just suggesting now, sounds like he's often typed SEE.

I just can't seem to watch that show more than occasionally, I find it to be tedious. roud:

I don't get the red flag alarm bells for Fi with Naruto as I do for @Raawx, so maybe you're right. He's just an annoying character in general.


----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

Word Dispenser said:


> I find it to be tedious at times. roud:


pretty much, at some episodies the usage of Si is too much for me.


----------



## Serpent (Aug 6, 2015)

Basically, Kerisey fucked everything up. Additionally, it's interesting how the stereotypes usually associated with ISTP in MBTI are actually quite similar to the Wikisocion descriptions for SLI (ISTJ in MBTI), same goes for ISTJ and LSI. Goes to show how perilously fallacious the descriptions for the cognitive functions promulgated on the internet are. Si is not about tradition and memory, it's essentially subjective sensation, being aware of your internal bodily sensations and being drawn to pleasant experiences. As a matter of fact, in Socionics, ISxJs (or rather, SxI) are stereotyped as lazy fat people who eat and watch TV all day long. Does that sound like an ISTJ in MBTI jargon?

http://www.wikisocion.org/en/index.php?title=SLE_domain

Incidentally, that was hilarious to read. Especially since it reminded me of a friend and his brand of humor (definitely an Se ego, if not an SLE).


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

DonutsGalacticos said:


> i thought Naruto was an ESFP!!! omg





Word Dispenser said:


> And, as someone is just suggesting now, sounds like he's often typed SEE.


Or ENFP but Fi he is not. He's so Fe because he expresses all his emotions so openly and he tries so hard to manipulate the atmosphere. You see that in the video I linked, trying to make the rest of the people openly upset too because he is. Asuka is an archetypal SEE or ESFP to me and Naruto's nothing like her, that's for sure:


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

ephemereality said:


> Or ENFP but Fi he is not. He's so Fe because he expresses all his emotions so openly and he tries so hard to manipulate the atmosphere. You see that in the video I linked, trying to make the rest of the people openly upset too because he is. Asuka is an archetypal SEE or ESFP to me and Naruto's nothing like her, that's for sure:


Be that as it may, I still think Naruto is an annoying character, in general. roud:


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Word Dispenser said:


> Be that as it may, I still think Naruto is an annoying character, in general. roud:


Not denying that lol.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Word Dispenser said:


> I don't get the red flag alarm bells for Fi with Naruto as I do for @ _Raawx_, so maybe you're right. He's just an annoying character in general.


Apparently so annoying he manages to hit both Fe and Fi PoLR. :laughing:


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Nonsense said:


> Apparently so annoying he manages to hit both Fe and Fi PoLR. :laughing:


LOL, good point. He crosses entire impossibility spectrums. :laughing:


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Fried Eggz said:


> I don't want to write this yet again, so I'm quoting me:
> 
> It is nonsensical to treat Socionics as a completely separate system to MBTI.


I agree that it's somewhat nonsense given that they're both at least partly derived from Jung's archetypes but for people who're just learning one or both then it's best to treat both as separate systems until the person becomes more familiar and can spot the similarities.

MBTI and Socionics can seem like bulls**t to the uninitiated. Heck, I used to think Socionics was a complete joke until I started learning more about it.


----------



## Recede (Nov 23, 2011)

ephemereality said:


> I think @_Silveresque_ may have a lot to say about that. Could point towards head type in the enneagram though /shrug.





ephemereality said:


> What I mean is that statements such as "I live in my head" don't mean much when it come to S/N. Then what is an Si dom doing? They certainly don't live in the object world anyway.


Exactly. I mistyped as an intuitive for the longest time because of misconceptions about what intuition and sensing are really about. I live in my head, I'm creative and imaginative, good at abstract conceptual thinking, and I'm always daydreaming. I don't pay much attention to what's going on around me, and I dislike physical tasks and activities. I also can't relate to 90% of what I read about Si. Not that Se, Ni, or Ne fit any better. 

I have trouble seeing my Si. I question whether I'm really a Si-dom. Yet when I observe my cognition and try to match it with the function it most resembles, that often ends up being Si. For example, I was at a graduation ceremony recently, with two and a half hours of waiting around. During that time, some of the things I focused on were how uncomfortable the floor was (and the texture of it), how my feet were hurting, how my legs were uncomfortable against the floor when I was sitting, what the room looked like, how nice some of the students looked (some were wearing nice dresses with their caps and gowns, and some had decorated their caps), and of course my cognition. But I didn't really feel like I was paying attention to sensory details or things around me. It was more of a passive observation, and I felt like my focus was internal, somehow. And I was in a kind of zoned out state the whole time, where I could be staring at something with little to no conscious thought.


----------



## Raawx (Oct 9, 2013)

Word Dispenser said:


> I think that seems all pretty damn accurate, except maybe naruto. I'm still not sure about Hououin. Or however you spell that frickin' name.
> 
> Yay for alphaa.
> 
> ...





Word Dispenser said:


> That whole show is about potentials, and seems pretty Ne. It's why my SO can't watch it. Not enough facts. Too outside the realm of realism, he says. :laughing:
> 
> But, yeah. I could agree with ILE for Hououin. I'm only unsure. He seems to put on an interesting persona, which I can see being cognitively similar to myself. Only I'm a lot more bubbly and effusive than he-- This is merely behavioural though, not indicative of not sharing cognition.
> 
> ...


Eep. I didn't know I was that Fi! What would you say, I guess a summary would suffice, makes you think that I'm such an Fi heavy user? I just don't know how to differentiate it between Ti and Fi, to be honest.

Like, for the longest time, I was under the impression that Donna Meagle (Parks & Rec) was an ESTP and Tom Haverford was ESFP. It wasn't until further analysis that I realized the reverse was true.

The ESFP is much more serious and focused on the self than the ESTP will be. The ESTP will be much more colloquial, fun-loving and whatever.

Eh?


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

ephemereality said:


> Also as an addition, this vacillation reminds me a lot of @FreeBeer who had immense issues settling on ENFP/IEE because he like you, often saw himself in so many different things.


----------



## moths (May 10, 2014)

Edit: Never mind, I think you came to your conclusion! Yay!


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

moths said:


> Edit: Never mind, I think you came to your conclusion! Yay!


Feelers have both strong Fi & Fe in general. If someone is intuitive, then they have strong Ni as well as Ne.

I wouldn't say that ENFPs are like a T stereotype in that they are void of emotional expression, its more like I care more about what I feel and less about how & what others feel. I also sense the external emotional atmosphere, but I don't care about influencing it. If its negative I'm more likely to state that it bothers me and I will remove myself from it if I can.

ENFPs are in general "warm" and friendly, so that will not really be a criteria we could use to make the difference.










You will not find me doing Fe-ish things like consoling people and influencing what they feel. If people have problems I'm more likely to come with actual solutions and a positive attitude.

^^; also beware of Ne brain dumping...threads like these are exactly that, an attempt to clarify, sift through thoughts & ideas. @Raawx will eventually figure it out once the possibilities become exhausted enough. I swear ENFPs can sometimes be kinda very Te-ish lol..dat childish kind of Te....:\ but idk about his type other then imo he prefers Ne. I know some people who said I was Si-Te at times or ISFP Fi-Se.


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

FreeBeer said:


> Feelers have both strong Fi & Fe in general. If someone is intuitive, then they have strong Ni as well as Ne.


Based on what? I've yet to meet anyone who shows signs of two opposing functions.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Fried Eggz said:


> Based on what? I've yet to meet anyone who shows signs of two opposing functions.


 you really think if you have thinking preference, then you only have strong Te? Naaah.

Based on Model A and Beebe's model INTJ has strong Ni-Ne & Te-Ti, with Ni & Te being the valued functions and Ne-Ti being the undervalued ones. For INTJ Ne & Ti is not a preference but the functions themselves are strong simply because the INTJ is a intuitive logical introvert.

*ID block Ti for INTJs aka ILI (Intuitive Logical introvert):*



> ILIs are often able to understand formal logical systems without difficulty. Nonetheless, most ILIs are often not interested in interpreting overly systematic or deterministic models of reality. The ILI's view of reality is a mental and often esoteric one, and models which focus on systematic connections with little apparent external basis. Instead, ILIs often ground themselves by focusing on real-world or practical examples of their mental wanderings. ILIs not uncommonly reject the notion of overly complicated theories in favor of simple, sensible interpretations that are easily understood and observed.
> 
> Instead of relying on systematic bases of knowledge, ILIs often fall into a constant cycle of dynamically reevaluating their informational outlook (ie "this may change, but at the moment i sort of am inclined to think the facts suggest that droog is better than blinth, despite these plausible alternative interpretations").
> - See more at: http://www.sociotype.com/socionics/types/ILI-INTp/#sthash.tFsk2RgD.dpuf


It is as simple as: you could, but why bother? Its not a preference.

*I could Fe around, but I don't want/like to & by default I just don't. HOWEVER I am aware of and understand Fe no problem.*

*ID block Fe in IEE:*



> The IEE appreciates situations where people are enjoying a positive emotional atmosphere as in having fun and joking together, and is quite adept at creating them himself, but does not see creating or promoting them a top priority, nor does he actively look for people who maintain or need such an atmosphere; too high a focus on that is seen by an IEE as overdone. He can be very empathetic and will frequently comfort his friends and acquaintances, mostly letting them vent to him, offering suggestions as to what to do about it. These are usually practical. The IEE may offer a more optimistic viewpoint, but will not press the matter if the optimism is not received well. He is usually genuinely concerned, but refuses to let the negative energy affect him. This may eventually become tiring if it persists as he will feel guilty for being happy in the face of those close to him being miserable. The IEE does not like conflict between people one bit; he would rather stay on everyone's good side and keep in good terms with both sides of a conflict, preferring not to be judged by his affiliation with one side or another. In such situations he says very little that would give away where he truly sides on an issue. - See more at: http://www.sociotype.com/socionics/types/IEE-ENFp/#sthash.Xa6rb9Kh.dpuf


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

FreeBeer said:


> Based on Model A and Beebe's model INTJ has strong Ni-Ne & Te-Ti, with Ni & Te being the valued functions and Ne-Ti being the undervalued ones.


Beebe's model labels Ti as an INTJs 6th function. How is 6th out of 8 strong? The two IxTJs are outclassed on this by every single type except the four FPs.



FreeBeer said:


> It is as simple as: you could, but why bother? Its not a preference.


An INTJ has the capacity to understand and use Ti; this does not make it strong. There is a world of difference between someone who can pass at Ti and someone who excels at Ti.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Fried Eggz said:


> Beebe's model labels Ti as an INTJs 6th function. How is 6th out of 8 strong? The two IxTJs are outclassed on this by every single type except the four FPs.
> 
> 
> An INTJ has the capacity to understand and use Ti; this does not make it strong. There is a world of difference between someone who can pass at Ti and someone who excels at Ti.


Its just a difference between valued and undervalued. My Fe is my 8th function in socionics, the number means little in comparison to it's position in the cognitive model: the ID.

You are still better at Ti then Fi. An INTJ's worst functions are Si first & Fe second. You have weak & valued Se & Fi thou. Your best functions are Ni & Te because both are strong and valued.

 you are the least like SFJs, assuming you are Ni-Te INTJ. 

*Function strength*

INTJ: Ni>Te>Ne>Ti>Fi>Se>Fe>*Si* is the last one because it is the direct opposite of the base function
ENFP: Ne>Fi>Ni>Fe>Te>Si>Ti>*Se* is the last one because it is the direct opposite of the base function

*This makes the valued functions:*

INTJ: Ni-Te-*Fi-Se* are the worst functions you prefer using.
ENFP: Ne-Fi-*Te-Si* are the worst functions I prefer using.

...which is basically MBTI. *There is only one cognitive model of the mind across all systems.* (Reinin objectivist assertion, most often found in delta & gamma quadra XD). ^^ you have been witness to IEE Te lol.


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

@Raawx... take all of the bullet points from the wikisocion Delta page and tell me if they apply to you or not, with commentary welcome. I am less concerned with the answers, per se, but knowing how you view those statements in relation to yourself. Same for Alpha, if you care to. 

Pending that, I am unmoved on my opinion of your type.. which is that you are an 'Alpha' of some sort. I am fine with an ENTP typing, though in that context I'd like to know your age. I am sure I have already learned this at least once, but I've forgotten if you don't mind saying.


----------



## Raawx (Oct 9, 2013)

@arkigos, I'm 19 and I've done as you've requested. I'll do alpha later, if you think it would still be helpful.




> Delta types make a point of talking about the rationale behind their actions and emphasizing the productiveness or unproductiveness of different ways of doing things - even in such emotional areas as personal relationships.


Yep. I certainly do that. I always feel compelled to explain what I was thinking and my reasoning for thinking such. One time, my brother and I got into a fight, and I ended up writing an entire transcript of what I had thought the experience was from my perspective. I wanted my mother, when she came home, to make a fair decision based on the information that we both had presented her. My brother didn't care to do the same (obviously). I'm considered weird in my family...



> Delta types value peaceful, refreshing activities where they are doing something useful and balancing out their inner world at the same time.


Sometimes. I once turned a friend down to hang out because they were just going to go to Costco and do nothing useful. It's usually the best experience for me if I do manage to accomplish both--but I rarely ever do so.




> Delta types have the philosophy that they will have to rely on their own industriousness to achieve their goals rather than on luck, speculation, group effort, or strong leadership.


Yes. I just can't let others do the work for me in a group project. It has to be screened by me, at the least, before it's done. Otherwise, I don't trust the quality. I mean, I'm still incredibly lazy, but I always get A's and whatever. I need to be excited to learn, otherwise I wont bother, and just do the minimal work for the best grade.



> Delta types love to share personal experience mixed with their own sentiments regarding their experiences, but all in an insightful and non-dramatic manner.


Yeah, I can sees it. Sometimes my mother and I just talk about how our days were, and doing so manages to soothe us both. I deeply enjoy being able to constantly confide in someone. I like telling secrets and whatnot. Like, a lot. I want to trust people, and for the most part, I do quite easily.



> Delta types like to talk about new beginnings, opportunities for personal growth, and their plans and prospects for the future.


Very true. When I think of some cool new idea or possible opportunity (for instance, I might be going away to Jordan for the summer) I get excited and feel the need to tell those I get close to.



> Delta types rarely display their deep passions and vision, preferring instead to talk in more neutral terms about what they want to do and why.


lol, yes. I still don't quite know my "deep passions". I just often resort to telling people my major, where I want to go to school, etc. Te stuff.




> Delta types reject dramatism and emotional affect in favor of wry humor and understatement.


I'm known for being dramatic and "sassy", so a little bit of both.



> Delta types don't tend to form or maintain groups based on fun, emotional interaction, but only take groups seriously that perform some common productive or restful activity.


Not sure what is meant by this. I spend time in group settings because I deeply enjoy being around people that I like.



> Delta types generally dislike using poetic wording when describing their inner state, but talk simply about what they feel or their bodily sensations.


Actually, I think that may be how I write poetry. It's pretty blunt.



> Delta types do not fare well in high-pressure situations where they are being forced to do things, are facing threatening opponents, or are submitted to rigorous discipline, but wear out quickly and look for a more peaceful and welcoming environment.


Ambivalent on this one. I thrive in a fast-paced environment; I adapt well. But forced to do things? No, I just blow up. Refer back to the desk example I stated earlier. I also can't stand negative environments. I flee from them.


----------



## Raawx (Oct 9, 2013)

@arkigos



> Alpha types are inclined to discuss highly theoretical concepts as a source of intellectual stimulation and fun rather than for their practical merits.


Hmm. Just for fun? Certainly for intellectual stimulation, but I'm not sure if for fun over practical merits. Again, no example comes to mind.



> Alpha types tend to value logically consistent beliefs and ideas, and behavior that is consistent with personal values.


Yeah, I do. I have certain core beliefs that transcend certain political issues. Like, personal responsibility, opportunity, etc. These are then applied to certain political situations and whatever.



> Alpha types typically follow through on their ideas in the form of group activity.


I think so. No example really comes to mind. I do need people to get something that I want to do, but I haven't quite had the ability to get done. They provide the start-up motivation to step out of my comfort zone. It's why unconditional positive regard/support is really important for me.



> Alpha types tend to enjoy participating in groups where there is free exchange of positive emotional expression in an atmosphere pleasing to the senses.


Yeah, I can see that being true. I give a lot of positive vibes. Well, when I'm in the mood. But now that I think of it, too much positivity might annoy me.



> Alpha types are inclined to discuss stories told in detail and according to the sequence in which events happened, rather than "jump to the point" quickly.


Yeah, I find that "jump to the point" and then backtrack so that the individual understands the context. 



> Alpha types are inclined to show affection for others in the form of small practical services or gifts.


Yes. I always find small ways of saying thank you. I don't like my gifts to be wasteful. When I truly care and dedicate time to get a gift, it's something practical and useful for them, but also is representative of them. I can capture peoples "aromas" pretty well.



> Alpha types tend to feel energized in the positive atmosphere of special events, such as public holidays, parties and special celebrations.


Yes and no. Depends on the atmosphere. Certain parties & events will bore the fuck out of me, no matter how positive. Though I do find myself attempting to "make the best" and enjoy myself. I don't like baseball, but when I go, I always end up enjoying myself.



> Alpha types prefer to avoid the discussion of controversial and unpleasant subjects regarding personal relationships while in groups, especially if leading to confrontations.


Maybe? Maybe not. I tend to make socially inappropriate side-comments, and certainly have done so in public. I can see that though; I'm not the kind to blow something up unless it is really important. 



> Alpha types are inclined to be tolerating of minor past misdeeds by others, giving priority to reconciliation and a convivial atmosphere.


YESSSSSSS. OMG. THIS IS SO ME. I am incredibly forgiving. It's manifested very readily in how I interact with my family and others. In fights, I tell my mother that I am not fighting with her, but with the argument she poses. I forget that she is a person, my mother, and all the extra "baggage" associated with her and I just focus on the argument itself. My cousin, a reckless ISFP, wants to move out and go to a CC in Lake Tahoe (winter vacation spot for people of NorCal). He loves snowboarding and wants to room with his friends. My entire family rejected the idea because of his reckless past. I think he's changed, and think it's worth taking the risk on him.



> Alpha types are less likely to make investments that require long-term commitment and upkeep. They prefer short-term investments that offer a reliable outcome with minimal involvement.


I have made long term commitments, so I'm not completely in avoidance of them, but the less upkeep the better. If I can get one project done, then I'm happy. If I have to continually do it, I notice that I get bored.



> Alpha types avoid taking direct life advice, preferring to experience and learn for themselves. They perceive people who try to give such advice as pedantic.


This is incredibly true. I always shrug my parents' advice off, and I certainly prefer to "learn my lesson". They think I'm being naive and ignorant, I think they don't "know it all" and whatever.


----------

